# Steps to start internet business in U.A.E



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

hi,

I want to start online business in U.A.E. It's selling products

i, Do I need licence? Which licence do I need? Freezone will be good? Which freezone Dubai , Rak ?

ii, DO i need brick store ?

iii, Same business licence can it be used for import export?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Get yourself a copy of the latest Dubai Explorer as this will give you much of the information will will need regarding setting up a business.

-


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

Or PM me your email address and I will send you my firm's guide (it's a guide from a legal perspective).


----------

